# Travel options from Dublin to Cork city for a 9am meeting.



## STEINER (24 Feb 2014)

I want to attend a day long course in Cork city this Thursday.  It starts at 9am.  I don't drive and I am trying to avoid an overnight stay the night before.  I looked online re flights, trains, buses and came up short.  There doesn't seem to be a red eye bus/train during the early hours from Dublin to Cork, unless I missed it?  Its not the end of the world if I stay over, but If someone knows of an early service down there, let me know please.


----------



## Mizen Head (24 Feb 2014)

Here's a real Red-eye:  Aircoach  Departs Westmoreland Street 1.00am, arrives Cork Patricks Quay 4.00am ( 3 hours sleep on coach, 3 hours in Hotel Lobby, €5 to porter for an 8am shower, breakfast in Nash 19....not bad!!


----------



## STEINER (24 Feb 2014)

Mizen Head said:


> Here's a real Red-eye:  Aircoach  Departs Westmoreland Street 1.00am, arrives Cork Patricks Quay 4.00am ( 3 hours sleep on coach, 3 hours in Hotel Lobby, €5 to porter for an 8am shower, breakfast in Nash 19....not bad!!



Well, I will consider that, but without the shower!


----------



## Bronte (25 Feb 2014)

I think you'd be crazy to do that, the course would be wasted on you.  Better to be refreshed, can you not stay in a hostel if a hotel is too expensive.  Or a B&B.   Try getthere.ie for other travel options, I note that there are some people that car share on there.


----------



## Sunny (25 Feb 2014)

STEINER said:


> I want to attend a day long course in Cork city this Thursday. It starts at 9am. I don't drive and I am trying to avoid an overnight stay the night before. I looked online re flights, trains, buses and came up short. There doesn't seem to be a red eye bus/train during the early hours from Dublin to Cork, unless I missed it? Its not the end of the world if I stay over, but If someone knows of an early service down there, let me know please.


 
I have to say that your post took me by surprise. I thought you must be mistaken but I can't find an option for you. It's crazy. I can make 9am meetings in London without staying over the night before!


----------



## RainyDay (25 Feb 2014)

Bronte said:


> I think you'd be crazy to do that, the course would be wasted on you.  Better to be refreshed, can you not stay in a hostel if a hotel is too expensive.  Or a B&B.   Try getthere.ie for other travel options, I note that there are some people that car share on there.



Hear, hear.


----------



## so-crates (25 Feb 2014)

Amazing, found the same, bus at 1am then a train at 7 leaving you in Cork for 9:35 - not good but not 100% surprising.

You could try this though...
[broken link removed]


----------



## STEINER (25 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  I am awaiting the carshare reply, but if not a b & b will suffice.


----------

